# Spiders from Cuba



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

As im off to Cuba later in the year i'd like to have a look round for spiders etc... while im there. Any one know what spiders/ inverts are there? as i cant find bugger all on google

cheers


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Citharacanthus alayoni
Citharacanthus cyaneus
Citharacanthus niger
Citharacanthus spinicrus
Cubanana cristinae
Phormictopus auratus

Thats all i can find tarantula wise


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Some pics for you

C. spinicrus

Citharacanthus spinicrus female

P. auratus:

http://www.pandora.rdh.ru/foto/P.auratus-7L-m1.jpg


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

what about the old cuban cigars:lol2:


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks alot becky,

$dean trust me there will be alot of cigars!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Heres Midas, me P auratus, these guys are awesome.
typical Phormi attitude, just gold.. lol
My 2nd favorite genus infact


----------

